

Ask HN: Whether to join in Microsoft or continue in growing startup? - nitinreddy88

Hi,<p>I am presently working as Senior Engineer in one of the Indian growing startups. I learned a lot of new tech stacks and contributed well in the organisation. Even my company CTO knows about my work and query about my status to my manager. For few months, I am not seeing interesting work as I am bored of what I am doing for quite sometime close 2 years.<p>I got an offer from Microsoft C&amp;E team where they are building one interesting new product. However, they are saying they are ok to move me to Redmond in next year [not promised yet]. For sure, the office known for Work Life Balance and easy going life. Compensation is not high as startups offer more stocks and the valuation is good.<p>MS PROS:
* Better work life balance and completely new tech stack. Learning curve good be interesting
* US opportunity and till that point I will be moving back to my hometown to work<p>CONS:
* 5yrs of current stack experience
* Current recognition in office<p>Neutral:
* Compensation is not that high enough to move unless if they shift me to Redmond.
======
Someone1234
I would research the terms of the H1-B visa. It isn't all roses and sunshine
for the employee, essentially you will be stuck working for them, and if you
ever get fired you have to find a new employer very quickly or risk getting
deported. Even if you do keep your job it is extremely difficult to convert it
to residence (I believe that requires costly employee sponsorship too).

While moving to the US is a great opportunity, it is only a great opportunity
if you can escape the shackles of H1-B and work for whoever you want, or do
your own startup.

So all I am getting at is, if you move to the US don't expect to be doing a
startup again for at least ten years, unless you move back to India. It is
unlikely many existing startups can bring on a H1-B categorised employee, and
you definitely cannot start your own startup without being deported.

There are a few interesting articles on this topic....

~~~
cesarbs
> I would research the terms of the H1-B visa. It isn't all roses and sunshine
> for the employee, essentially you will be stuck working for them, and if you
> ever get fired you have to find a new employer very quickly or risk getting
> deported.

While the last part is true (about having to find a new employer quickly if
you are fired or laid off), it's not true that you are stuck with your
sponsoring employer. H-1Bs are allowed to switch companies. The caveat is that
if the previous employer had started the Green Card process, it is reset with
the new employer, unless the employee is at the last stage of the process
(adjustment of status) and has been in that stage for at least 180 days.

> Even if you do keep your job it is extremely difficult to convert it to
> residence (I believe that requires costly employee sponsorship too).

All of the big tech companies apply for Green Cards for their foreign
employees. Some have a requirement that you work for them for some amount of
time (I've never heard of more than 1 year), others will start the process as
soon as you join.

However, there's one BIG gotcha for someone coming from India: they will have
to wait for a really long time to get their Green Cards. I'm talking about 10+
years here. For China it's bad too but no so bad. For the rest of the world it
used to be 3-5 years (for EB-3, EB-2s have had it quick for years), but
recently they sped it up a lot. I'm from Brazil and it took me a little less
than 2.5 years to get my Green Card, counting from the day I set foot in the
US. The actual process was a little more than a year.

~~~
nitinreddy88
Thanks for the information. It's about having "Bay" experience in your resume
adds lot of value right?

~~~
cesarbs
I can't tell - I'm in the Seattle area. I think the Bay area might be great
for making connections. Probably adds some pretty good resume weight too, but
I'm just guessing here.

------
bambang150
I believe that some people may be naturally gifted at raising money with an
innate understanding of everything that goes into running a business. For
everyone else... there's continuing education available at any number of large
companies.

What you make of those opportunities... is up to you. I'm simply here to tell
you that it can work, and work out well, to start at a big company, get
married, have kids, and THEN launch your own business.

------
runjake
How is anyone else supposed to answer this for you?

What do you want? Do you want to stay in your existing comfort, or do you want
to try something new and expand your horizons?

~~~
nitinreddy88
It's mixed feelings. I am unable to decide and for the same reason, I am
taking suggestion. :-/

~~~
bbcbasic
Probably the sensible thing to do is talk to your current employer to see if
you can resolve the issues with boredom etc.. Don't threaten to leave but just
be friendly.

Also look at the local job market and interview and see what is out there
locally.

Then with a possibly better current job, some interesting local opportunities
you can better compare the Microsoft decision to what you have.

A lot will depend on what you want. Big company vs. Small. USA vs. Home
Country. Citizenship vs. Being on VISA. Money. So much! MS would be good to
have on your CV if you can hold the job for a few years.

